
Clarifying Recent Tests - afalk
https://media.fb.com/2017/10/23/clarifying-recent-tests/
======
guuz
As pointed out by a Human Rights Watch member
([https://twitter.com/NicDawes/status/922622481311166464](https://twitter.com/NicDawes/status/922622481311166464)),
they ran the test in countries with recent and/or fragile democracies, where
independent media needs every single help possible. All this mess is a
fricking disaster.

------
marcus_holmes
We saw a fairly significant drop in traffic on our Khmer site
[http://www.postkhmer.com/](http://www.postkhmer.com/) which is mostly driven
by Facebook news feed links.

We'll analyse this and comment further if/when we've got something to say.

Edit: realised that this won't make sense for most people. We're the Phnom
Penh Post, in Cambodia:
[http://www.phnompenhpost.com/](http://www.phnompenhpost.com/)

------
dyarosla
Who in their right mind believes 'We’ve heard from people that they want an
easy way to discover relevant content from pages they haven’t connected with
yet.'

You've heard this from... people working at Facebook?

~~~
Sujan
Just ask in the right way:

\- "Do you want to see more interesting content on Facebook?"

\- "Do you want a way to discover more relevant pages?"

------
confounded
Anyone have broader context?

~~~
quicklime
I believe it's FB's response to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15531823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15531823)

~~~
rspeer
So, if I understand the context, this means:

"You may have heard an alarming rumor that we were letting people take control
of their attention and actually communicate with their friends and family.

"Rest assured that we are doing nothing of the sort.

"It was just an experiment, in countries you might not care about anyway. Keep
on clickbaiting."

~~~
hnarn
Facebook inhibits you from communicating with friends and family? Are we
talking about the same Facebook?

~~~
rspeer
I pretty much only use Facebook to communicate with my family, but I have to
wade through so much distraction, especially articles that people have
"shared" or pages that people have "liked" or whatever. It's like a low-
quality subreddit. I have to scroll a lot to find things that matter to me on
a personal level.

~~~
hnarn
The question was whether Facebook _inhibits_ you from _communicating_ with
family and friends. It's a pretty laughable suggestion in my opinion. More
specifically, the timeline doesn't even have to be a part of the argument.
Facebook Messenger has made it easier to communicate with people, period.

------
dotmanish
The post doesn't mention that the test is / was also active in India. I've
used the feature in FB from India.

